# Tunesien



## HuchenAlex (24. Juni 2002)

Tag Kollegen..

nachdem ich -auf Geheiß meiner Holden- Ende Juli 1 Woche in Tunesien verbringen darf   , würd mich interessieren, ob sich das wohl lohnt, da mal abends eine Rute am Strand auszuwerfen.

Was könnte man da wohl fangen? 
Nachdem der nächste Ort wohl einige km entfernt ist und ich mir nicht extra ein Auto mieten möchte, werd ich wohl nicht wie während der Urlaube am Mittelmeer in meiner Kindheit den Meeräschen in diversen Häfen nachstellen können...

Ob da was beißt, wenn man einfach ein Stück totes Tier in die Brandung schleudert? 

und vor allen Dingen.. WAS könnte denn da beißen? ich nehm an, alles schön stachelig, bissig und womöglich noch giftig   

wer weiß da was?

Grüße und PH,
Alex


----------



## Superingo (26. Juni 2002)

Hi HuchenAlex,
Was das angeln angeht kann ich Dir leider auch keinen Tipp geben. Ich würde dort erst gar nicht die Angel auswerfen #d 
War auf Djerba einmal und nie wieder. Wenn man da die Strände sieht kann mann nur :v Da vergeht einem das Angeln. Jedenfalls war es vor 4 Jahren so. Kann sich natürlich auch gebessert haben.


----------



## Mühle (26. Juni 2002)

@ Huchenalex

Als Köder würde ich in Tunesien auf alle Fälle eine vollbusige Blondine nehmen. Du wirst Dich vor Bissen kaum retten können!  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## HuchenAlex (27. Juni 2002)

hört sich ja nicht so toll an, Ingo...
naja, ich werd sicherheitshalber mal ne Angel mitnehmen... mal schaun, ob sie auch zum Einsatz kommt...

das mit der &quot;bissigen&quot; Blondine gefiele mir schon besser  :q , aber ich hab keine Lust, die nächsten 3 Monate auf der Couch zu schlafen, wenn meine Holde das mitkriegt   

Gruß und Petri,
Alex


----------



## Superingo (27. Juni 2002)

Hi Alex, ich hoffe nur Deine Frau oder Freundinn ist nicht blond. Ich war ja mit meiner Family da. 3 x blond !!!
Das ständige hinterhergerufe und gepfeife und den Kindern auf den Kopf fassen hat total abgenervt  :e 
Und natürlich viele Rucksacktouristen die nicht wissen, wie man sich in einem fremden Land zu benehmen hat. Aber flieg erst mal hin und urteile selbst :m


----------



## HuchenAlex (28. Juni 2002)

also auf Kopfgetätschel steh ich ja erst richtig...   

aber nachdem weder ich noch meine Frau dem germanisch - arischen Idealbild entsprechen, werd ich wohl nicht in diesen Genuß kommen :c   

oba schau ma hoit amoi... 

Gruß und Petri,
Alex


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. Juni 2002)

@ HuchenAlex

Noch siehst Du nicht arisch aus.Nach dem Boardtreffen wirst Du aber sicher mit blonden Haaren heimkehren.
Nach einigen Bieren und Schnäpschen werden wir Dir die richtige Haarfarbe verpassen. :q  :q 
Bine wird sich alles nötige dafür mitbringen. :q  :q


----------



## HuchenAlex (28. Juni 2002)

ach, meinst Du schon, Dorsch?

paß mal lieber auf, daß Dich Deine Frau noch wieder erkennt, nachdem Du Umgang mit mir hattest...  :q 

..und ich komm da ganz ohne Chemie aus    :q 

obwohl.. blonder Alex.. hmm... ich sag immer, es gibt wenige Dinge, die so blödsinnig sind, als daß man sie nicht mal probieren sollte


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. Juni 2002)

@ HuchenAlex

Nach so manchen Festen hat meine Frau schon manchmal ihre Probleme mich wiederzuerkennen. :q Warum sollte es denn auch anders sein.  

Jetzt aber mal zum Thema zurück.
Ich,oder besser gesagt meine Frau wollte eigendlich auchmal nach Tunesien.Nach dem was Ingo hier aber geschrieben hat habe ich doch ein Argument doch besser nach Norge zu fahren.   :q


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. Juli 2002)

soderle Leute,

bleibt schön brav und macht keinen Unsinn, wenn der Onkel Alex jetzt mal ne Woche nicht da ist..  

morgen früh gehts los... :z 

bis die Tage dann...


----------



## wodibo (16. Juli 2002)

Viel Spaß Alex und tätschel die kleinen Tunesierkinder nicht so viel :q  :q  :q


----------



## hecht24 (16. Juli 2002)

viel spass alex


----------



## HuchenAlex (23. Juli 2002)

Und da isser wieder...

ums kurz zu machen.. geangelt hab ich nicht.. hab den Einheimischen mal längere Zeit beim &quot;Brandungsangeln&quot; zugesehen, aber gefangen hat da keiner was...
Die einzigen Fische, die ich zu Gesicht bekommen hab, lagen beim Abendessen auf meinem Teller...

Sich dort in freier Wildbahn zu bewegen artet außerdem in totalem Streß aus, weil einem etwa alle 30 Sek. irgendwer irgendwas andrehen will und die Leute auf dezente Ablehnung nicht auch nur ansatzweise reagieren.. ein höflicher Mensch wie ich nun mal bin hab ich mir wirklich Mühe gegeben, nicht ruppig zu werden, aber es läßt sich einfach nicht immer vermeiden....
Daß die so anhänglich sind ist natürlich auch irgendwie verständlich, wenn man sich die gewaltige Armut etwas außerhalb der Hotelanlagen ansieht und bedenkt, daß die Leute gar keine andere Erwerbsmöglichkeit haben..

In Summe wars trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub mit viel gutem Essen, schönem Hotel, sauberem Strand und makellosem Wetter..

.. nur daß mich das Dromedar bei der Kurz - Wüstentour an einem extra stacheligen Strauch abstreifen wollte, fand ich weniger toll   

Gruß und Petri,
Alex


----------



## Mühle (23. Juli 2002)

Willkommen zurück!
Schön, daß auch ein Urlaub ohne Angeln doch ganz schön sein kann.  

Gruß Mühle


----------

